
A photographer captures the last days of Venice Beach, paradise of freaks - kikitee
http://www.huckmagazine.com/art-and-culture/photography-2/photographer-dotan-saguy-venice-beach/
======
borkt
I unfortunately can't get over the HDR haloing. Isn't there a less obvious way
to handle this by now?

